# 3.5mm Lightning cable



## georgelai57

Hi,
   
  Does anyone know of whether any third party has made an Apple Lightning-to-3.55mm cable yet? Thanks.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of whether any third party has made an Apple Lightning-to-3.55mm cable yet? Thanks.


 
  Not sure, but Apple is the only one who makes the chip that goes inside the 8-pin lighting cable that allows the cable to work.
   
  Just checked around, looks like the only cable made for the 8-pin lighting connect, is for a USB (digital) port, no analog cables.


----------



## Herky151

You can buy the 30 pin adapter and then use any line out cord that you have for a 30 pin. The only issue is then that adds a lot more height to the phone.


----------



## AuralHarmony

lightning to mini usb > mini usb to 3.5mm>  amp/dac    so far its about all i have been able to figure out not sure if its even worth the trouble...? 3.5mm to 3.5mm > amp/dac is the only option i am willin to go with at this point ... hopefully the  lightning to 3.5mm comes out soon or something


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of whether any third party has made an Apple Lightning-to-3.55mm cable yet? Thanks.


 
  I thought the Lightning dock was digital only, in which case a line-out cable is impossible.


----------



## luisdent

Quote: 





takato14 said:


> I thought the Lightning dock was digital only, in which case a line-out cable is impossible.


 
   
  I'm using a lightening to 30-pin adapter into my c5 amp....


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





takato14 said:


> I thought the Lightning dock was digital only, in which case a line-out cable is impossible.


 
  Lightning dock is indeed digital only but inside of lightning adaptor have Wolfson DAC chip that will convert digital signal to analog.


----------

